# PPSSPP 1.4 version is out!



## DarthDub (Apr 5, 2017)

It's amazing how well this emulator runs on my PC.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2017)

The audio has gotten better actually, thanks to linear interpolation, much closer to how the real audio is handled


----------



## kingraa777 (Apr 5, 2017)

what games are multi umd ?!?!?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 5, 2017)

kingraa777 said:


> what games are multi umd ?!?!?


One of the games that i know is FF Type 0


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

*YES! YES! YEEEEESSSSSS!*

Serious question though, does it make out run 2 sp work better, does online with android even work with pc or real psp players, and did they fix that one problem with Hitman reborn game! O_O


----------



## kingraa777 (Apr 5, 2017)

ohhh so many questions


----------



## Jayro (Apr 5, 2017)

As long as God of War plays smoothly, I'm down. They are my benchmark games for PPSSPP, and are always a bit laggy.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

Jayro said:


> As long as God of War plays smoothly, I'm down. They are my benchmark games for PPSSPP, and are always a bit laggy.


You want a real bench mark? Try outrun 2 sp O_O


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 5, 2017)

Minimum specs to get decent fps?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh yes I saw that on EmuCR last night. Thanks for posting a thread here


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 5, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Minimum specs to get decent fps?


A computer with an actual graphics card from 2009 or later.


----------



## MionissNio (Apr 5, 2017)

Multiplayer on Android is what I'm interested in, hopefully compatibility is improved.


----------



## TesseractStorm (Apr 5, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> It's amazing how well this emulator runs on my PC.



It's amazing how well it runs on my Android tablet.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 5, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> A computer with an actual graphics card from 2009 or later.


Here she is at all her glory:

-Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2180 2.00GHz.
-2.00 GB of RAM.
-Faulty mouse wheel.
-Faulty keyboard.

ATI Radeon HD 5450 Graphics.


----------



## LoyalZero1 (Apr 5, 2017)

This guy needs to do a Vita emulator.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 5, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Here she is at all her glory:
> 
> -Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2180 2.00GHz.
> -2.00 GB of RAM.
> ...


You'll probably need a graphics card.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

NOPE! outrun still runs bad, and they didn't fix that bug in Hitman Reborn. 




MionissNio said:


> Multiplayer on Android is what I'm interested in, hopefully compatibility is improved.


If you can get it to run multiplayer, we can do power stone, i been trying to get 4 player power stone 2 for so long.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NOPE! outrun still runs bad, and they didn't fix that bug in Hitman Reborn.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get it to run multiplayer, we can do power stone, i been trying to get 4 player power stone 2 for so long.



They can only do so much at a time to  improve it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> They can only do so much at a time to  improve it.


I wasn't expecting a dramatic improvement but the bug in hitman is like game breaking, i doubt they know about it. Just have to keep waiting.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Apr 5, 2017)

I love how PPSSPP on RetroPie can play Tekken 6... Sure, it has a metric ton of stuttering, but fuck, man. It's a damn good emulator. Can't wait to try 1.4!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I wasn't expecting a dramatic improvement but the bug in hitman is like game breaking, i doubt they know about it. Just have to keep waiting.



Or you can post a GitHub report and the steps to replicate the issue?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Or you can post a GitHub report and the steps to replicate the issue?


I don't have github


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't have github



It's free and easy to make a quick account though, *sigh* just trying to help.


----------



## s157 (Apr 5, 2017)

The best psp emulator getting even better? Count me in. Bought PPSSPP gold a while back after learning of it's amazing features (does really nothing special aside from supporting the creator).


----------



## LuxerWap (Apr 5, 2017)

Neat, but 1.4 still lags on Android when there anything 3D around. So this can take awhile for the Android version to run smoothly.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 5, 2017)

LuxerWap said:


> Neat, but 1.4 still lags on Android when there anything 3D around. So this can take awhile for the Android version to run smoothly.


Well, Android generally uses a lower clock speed for the cpu.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Apr 5, 2017)

Are there significant improvements to speed in the Android version? Because it was pretty laggy with some games, and I don't think Android supports DirectX of any kind, let alone DX11.


----------



## Joom (Apr 5, 2017)

This an Dolphin are possibly the greatest emulators in existence due to the developers having so much experience with the systems themselves. CEMU is becoming a close contender as well. Though this does make me wonder why original XBOX emulation is hardly a thing after so many years. Is it due to lack of interest because the game library itself honestly isn't that special?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> NOPE! outrun still runs bad, and they didn't fix that bug in Hitman Reborn.


If you can give me your specs, version used and what's happening (with a log maybe?) i could report it for you if you want.


----------



## PoppaDre (Apr 5, 2017)

how will ppsspp hold up on an i5-760 OC to 3.8GHz with a Sapphire 5770?  Is there noticeable issues running this on raspberry pi?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2017)

Can this handle Persona 3 Portable?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 5, 2017)

Did the devs code the changelog too?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 5, 2017)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> If you can give me your specs, version used and what's happening (with a log maybe?) i could report it for you if you want.


My specs? Is this! 





As for what's wrong, is kinda hard to explain. I can only suggest playing Hitman reborn to actually understand it. Is a 2D fighting game basically, when the character is standing on the right side of the screen (facing the player on the left) all control inputs are reversed including the animations, this also allow for cheap infinite combos and the CPU player cannot fight properly.


----------



## bi388 (Apr 5, 2017)

Anyone know if it's running on galaxy s7 properly yet?


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 5, 2017)

Why does it not surprise me that @GamerzHell9137 reported on this ;P

anyway, sweet I'll prolly get it at one point


----------



## DarkWork0 (Apr 5, 2017)

I used to run this all the time with my OG Moto Droid back when it first came out.


----------



## flame1234 (Apr 5, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> A computer with an actual graphics card from 2009 or later.


Does PPSSPP use your graphics card? It hits the CPU very hard in challenging situations. If you just want to play in x1 (480 x 272) you should be able to manage it no problem even on a 2009 system.
Ys Seven runs 30 FPS on a PSP, and it will run fine 30 FPS at 1080p on my system, but 60 FPS (with special 60 fps patch) will frameskip a lot unless I reduce resolution some.

This project is open source and has been for a long time.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hope they fixed both P1 and P2 to make it more playable on android


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> Does PPSSPP use your graphics card? It hits the CPU very hard in challenging situations. If you just want to play in x1 (480 x 272) you should be able to manage it no problem even on a 2009 system.
> Ys Seven runs 30 FPS on a PSP, and it will run fine 30 FPS at 1080p on my system, but 60 FPS (with special 60 fps patch) will frameskip a lot unless I reduce resolution some.
> 
> This project is open source and has been for a long time.



PPSSPP is an emulator, and like all emulators, it relies heavily on the CPU more than anything.


----------



## call me Ken or Accel (Apr 6, 2017)

I saw some posts questioning multipleplayer for PPSSPP and Im here to answer those questions

1. Android and Android does work but not that stable (disconnects cus choking since phones are weaker device)
2. Windows and Windows works almost flawlessly
3. Android and Windows work much better than Androids and Androids
4. Android/Windows and PSP does work (I dont know how well but I seen few people did it)


If you guys have any other questions, feel free to hit it


----------



## Necron (Apr 6, 2017)

This emulator is amazing. I was able to run FF4 on an Athlon 2 3600+, with 1GB of ram and a GT430. I even ran Crisis Core with some slowdowns.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2017)

Necron said:


> This emulator is amazing. I was able to run FF4 on an Athlon 2 3600+, with 1GB of ram and a GT430. I even ran Crisis Core with some slowdowns.



It has a good balance of accuracy and speed, was playing Star Ocean: Second Evolution, the sound emulation is much cleaner this time (not as raspy), thanks to proper interpolation


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 6, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> Why does it not surprise me that @GamerzHell9137 reported on this ;P
> 
> anyway, sweet I'll prolly get it at one point


I'm the local PPSSPP nerd here


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 6, 2017)

If they can support Android why can't they also support desktop Linux?

I've already have it installed from heir suppled PPA...


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 7, 2017)

Wonder if I can get MGS PW to play smoothly, FF type 0 runs fine, but this one is really laggy


----------



## uankaink (Apr 7, 2017)

It seems this version still doesnt support multiplayer on same PC.
Too bad because this version can detect multiple xinput unlike the unofficial multiplayer build.


----------



## call me Ken or Accel (Apr 8, 2017)

uankaink said:


> It seems this version still doesnt support multiplayer on same PC.
> Too bad because this version can detect multiple xinput unlike the unofficial multiplayer build.


Use this PPSSPP build
http://forums.ppsspp.org/showthread.php?tid=16972


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 8, 2017)

Running very nicely on the Shield Tablet.  Anyone with issues with speed just drop the resolution down.  2XPSP is still way more than enough to make PSP titles look great on a handheld screen.  Apart from God Of War, there is nothing I've tried that doesn't hit the full 30/30 or 60/60 where available.

I was able to hit 60/60 on an old JXD crappy android tablet years ago.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2017)

It runs on my shitty low-end graphic card [AMD Sapphire R7 250] at pretty decent speed.
[And my 2008 CPU, lmao]
Happy with this emulator so far.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 8, 2017)

Going to test on my shield tv shortly, I'll try GOW


----------



## Something whatever (Apr 9, 2017)

So PsP2, Soul caliber should run without lag


----------

